# Planning Tips for Your Disney Trip - Start Here!!!



## scrappinginontario

If you're looking for a great summary of some of the changes that have happened since your last visit, this is a great place to start!

*If It’s Been a While Since You’ve Been to Disney, Know Before You Go*


Other helpful threads to read while planning your visit to the WDW Theme Parks:

*Everything Genie, Genie+ and Individual Lightning Lane*

*Everything Park Reservations*

*Everything Early Theme Park Entry*

*Everything Park Hopping*

These threads and many more are pinned to the top, yellow section of the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies Board.  Please check those out as a great place to start planning your theme park visits.

Also, if you would like help and ask questions about your specific trip, please post these in the, *Theme Park Plans sub-forum* as there are many here who like to help out and that's where they look to help others with planning with WDW vacations.

Another area you may wish to check out is the, '*Doing the Happy Dance*' board and find fellow DISboard members who are travelling the same month you are.  Great discussions, suggestions and helpful information is shared in those monthly threads.


----------



## bakerjay

I am planning a very impromptu, short trip to WDW 4/12-4/14. We will stay on property, the plan is a Deluxe, though haven't booked anything yet. We'd do 3 day park tickets, likely with park hopper. 

This is Easter week so I'm expecting crowds though I'm the tiniest bit hopeful that since we'd only be there midweek it won't be *as* bad.

It will be myself, 15yo daughter and 67 year old mother. The sole purpose of this trip is to go on Avatar (long story that I won't bore anyone with but it's a must and the only ride we HAVE to go on). That said, it's $$ to go to WDW and if we're going to go and spend, we'd like to do as much as we can in the short time we have and, of course, do it without waiting hours and hours for any or most things.

For someone who hasn't been there in 7 years, and felt pretty darn skilled at self-made touring plans, and ADR and Fastpass booking, I'm feeling very lost right now and wondering if we should even bother if crowds are terrible and/or securing the opportunity to ride anything desirable requires crack of dawn or midnight hours, or if given this late date, we've missed any opportunity for ADRs, etc. 

So, Genie+? Lightning Lanes? Booking a specific park date and not being able to park hop until you check in at the first park? Who can go to Early/late hours and when? I'm so lost. Any insight is appreciated. Bonus for a plan that includes some pointers on making sure we get on Avatar. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## HydroGuy

Read the first post of the sticky threads on:


Genie+
Early Entry (it is at all 4 parks every morning now)

Also, as a Deluxe guest see you might be able to get a late evening one night. You should check on that.

ADR's work much the same.


----------



## DeeBee3

I would be realistic about expectations. ADRs will be tough for certain places, but you will still have choices. You can pay for individual lightning lanes (flight of passage), but you need to read all the details as mentioned above.

I would first look at what hotels are available. Honestly, I would do that first because you may have to see what cost/availability is. Also, see what parks are available by looking at the reservation calendar. For instance, I will be there right before you and 4/11 is closed for MK. The week before also has blocked off parks. I would figure out the hotel situation and then get tickets and passes ASAP.


----------



## bakerjay

HydroGuy said:


> Read the first post of the sticky threads on:
> 
> 
> Genie+
> Early Entry (it is at all 4 parks every morning now)
> 
> Also, as a Deluxe guest see you might be able to get a late evening one night. You should check on that.
> 
> ADR's work much the same.


Thank you, I did. It was mind-spinning! Genie+/LL/ILL anyway...Early entry, I get. 

What does it mean when it says "tap in"? I saw that in a couple of posts but didn't see an explanation.


----------



## bakerjay

DeeBee3 said:


> I would be realistic about expectations. ADRs will be tough for certain places, but you will still have choices. You can pay for individual lightning lanes (flight of passage), but you need to read all the details as mentioned above.
> 
> I would first look at what hotels are available. Honestly, I would do that first because you may have to see what cost/availability is. Also, see what parks are available by looking at the reservation calendar. For instance, I will be there right before you and 4/11 is closed for MK. The week before also has blocked off parks. I would figure out the hotel situation and then get tickets and passes ASAP.


Agreed. I don't care as much about ADRs honestly, more navigating the parks and getting my kid on FoP! But yes, I will find hotels/parks first, if possible, and go from there.


----------



## HydroGuy

bakerjay said:


> Thank you, I did. It was mind-spinning! Genie+/LL/ILL anyway...Early entry, I get.
> 
> What does it mean when it says "tap in"? I saw that in a couple of posts but didn't see an explanation.


"Tap in" is just to scan your Magic Band or equivalent at a Lightning Lane (i.e., FastPass lane) to enter that ride. This question is a good one to just post in the G+ thread.


----------



## Neapolitan Ice Cream

I last visited 3 years ago and have heard that the access system has changed somewhat.

Here in the UK you can basically buy a 7 or 14 day pass with, back in the day, gave you the privilege of turning up any day you like and access any park you like - park hoppers they were called. You could either wait in line or pick up a free FastPass ticket for a ride at a kiosk waring your band.

So. What's this about pre-booking parks and no more park hopping. And what is this Genie Plus system I keep hearing about? Are there new restrictions I know nothing about? I'm booked for a trip in September and need to know this stuff!


----------



## lovethattink

Neapolitan Ice Cream said:


> I last visited 3 years ago and have heard that the access system has changed somewhat.
> 
> Here in the UK you can basically buy a 7 or 14 day pass with, back in the day, gave you the privilege of turning up any day you like and access any park you like - park hoppers they were called. You could either wait in line or pick up a free FastPass ticket for a ride at a kiosk waring your band.
> 
> So. What's this about pre-booking parks and no more park hopping. And what is this Genie Plus system I keep hearing about? Are there new restrictions I know nothing about? I'm booked for a trip in September and need to know this stuff!



Please read the pinned threads above. They’ll answer many of your questions in the first post.

Disney does sell hopper passes. You may hop after 2pm if your ticket includes hopping.


----------



## Neapolitan Ice Cream

lovethattink said:


> Please read the pinned threads above. They’ll answer many of your questions in the first post.
> 
> Disney does sell hopper passes. You may hop after 2pm if your ticket includes hopping.



Thanks, lovethattink, I tend to skim pinned threads to my own detriment! Thanks for all the help


----------



## Doingitagain

Read the Know Before You Go on Disneys website frequently since it changes.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/experience-updates/
You need a park reservation as well as a ticket. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder.

This was just posted on Genie +
https://www.disboards.com/threads/genie-teaching-videos.3876722/


----------



## cgattis

I thought this was going to be a post about whether it was ok to change a diaper on a table in Pecos Bills or wash your feet in Cinderella’s fountain……..


----------



## scrappinginontario

Neapolitan Ice Cream said:


> I last visited 3 years ago and have heard that the access system has changed somewhat.
> 
> Here in the UK you can basically buy a 7 or 14 day pass with, back in the day, gave you the privilege of turning up any day you like and access any park you like - park hoppers they were called. You could either wait in line or pick up a free FastPass ticket for a ride at a kiosk waring your band.
> 
> So. What's this about pre-booking parks and no more park hopping. And what is this Genie Plus system I keep hearing about? Are there new restrictions I know nothing about? I'm booked for a trip in September and need to know this stuff!


Please see the links in post  1 of this thread.  A lot has changed so we’ve gathered information in one place to help with trip planning and learning.


----------



## angielkm

bakerjay said:


> I am planning a very impromptu, short trip to WDW 4/12-4/14. We will stay on property, the plan is a Deluxe, though haven't booked anything yet. We'd do 3 day park tickets, likely with park hopper.
> 
> This is Easter week so I'm expecting crowds though I'm the tiniest bit hopeful that since we'd only be there midweek it won't be *as* bad.
> 
> It will be myself, 15yo daughter and 67 year old mother. The sole purpose of this trip is to go on Avatar (long story that I won't bore anyone with but it's a must and the only ride we HAVE to go on). That said, it's $$ to go to WDW and if we're going to go and spend, we'd like to do as much as we can in the short time we have and, of course, do it without waiting hours and hours for any or most things.
> 
> For someone who hasn't been there in 7 years, and felt pretty darn skilled at self-made touring plans, and ADR and Fastpass booking, I'm feeling very lost right now and wondering if we should even bother if crowds are terrible and/or securing the opportunity to ride anything desirable requires crack of dawn or midnight hours, or if given this late date, we've missed any opportunity for ADRs, etc.
> 
> So, Genie+? Lightning Lanes? Booking a specific park date and not being able to park hop until you check in at the first park? Who can go to Early/late hours and when? I'm so lost. Any insight is appreciated. Bonus for a plan that includes some pointers on making sure we get on Avatar.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Magic Kingdom is already sold out for April 12. I'm going the following week, also thinking that crowds wouldn't be *as bad*, but looks like they will be *as bad* or worse!


----------



## Doingitagain

angielkm said:


> Magic Kingdom is already sold out for April 12. I'm going the following week, also thinking that crowds wouldn't be *as bad*, but looks like they will be *as bad* or worse!


I am not sure if all the days are easy to compare crowd sizes.  Now that Disney has the park reservation system, they can use it to plan staffing.  They may reduce capacity for weeks where staffing is down.  Either way, it points to longer waits if the park is at capacity, however that is calculated .


----------



## Krissy562

We are just back from Spring Break.  We were not able to purchase either Slinky Dog Dash or FOP.  Even being poised at 7am.  My phone would not show FOP available no matter how many times i refreshed, and by the time the system "caught up" it was sold out.  Slinky Dog's very first availability was late evening and we were park hopping that day.  
It was very disappointing.  I suspect my issues had something to do with my phone not being logged into the Dolphin's internet but I'm not sure.


----------



## cobbrmom

Is there a good thread already on when to arrive at each of the parks if you're staying off-property in 2022?


----------



## Doingitagain

cobbrmom said:


> Is there a good thread already on when to arrive at each of the parks if you're staying off-property in 2022?


This thread is about ETPE but has some good information for all guests in the first few posts.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-early-theme-park-entry-etpe-please-read-post-1.3855945/


----------



## Westerner

angielkm said:


> Magic Kingdom is already sold out for April 12. I'm going the following week, also thinking that crowds wouldn't be *as bad*, but looks like they will be *as bad* or worse!


I wouldn't worry so much about dates.  Most every day ends up being "sold out" eventually in the reservation system as Disney adjusts capacity/staffing to meet demand.  My sense is there aren't any low-crowd days anymore, the whole point of dynamic pricing and the reservation system is to align capacity and demand.  Bad news is traditionally low-crowd times like Jan/Feb have much higher waits than in the past.  Good news is holidays aren't so bad as they once were.  We were there between Xmas and New Years and were pleasantly surprised that crowds were reasonable.


----------



## scrappinginontario

cobbrmom said:


> Is there a good thread already on when to arrive at each of the parks if you're staying off-property in 2022?





Doingitagain said:


> This thread is about ETPE but has some good information for all guests in the first few posts.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-early-theme-park-entry-etpe-please-read-post-1.3855945/


There isn’t an official thread but I would do much of what is recommended in the thread suggested above by @Doingitagain. The 30 min difference quickly disappears as the crowds increase due to the combination of onsite and offsite crowds, it’s good to arrive as early as possible to get into the park early.  I believe all 4 parks allows both onsite and offsite guests to enter at the same time, they just hold offsite inside the park fo the 30 mins.


----------



## laughinplace199

Hi all,

My family and I used to go to WDW almost every year.  Our last trip was August 2019, so pre-covid.  I'm just starting to read about theme park reservations, Genie +, and all that jazz, and I'm sure I'll have questions for those of you who've been more recently.  We are planning a mid-August trip this summer and I booked YC.  How soon do I need to buy my park passes and make my park reservations?  What about dining?  

Thanks!


----------



## Spunky946

You should buy tickets and make park reservations as soon as possible.  Days to sell out.  If you look at April, most of the month is sold out/limited.   As for dining its at 60 days.


----------



## scrappinginontario

laughinplace199 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My family and I used to go to WDW almost every year.  Our last trip was August 2019, so pre-covid.  I'm just starting to read about theme park reservations, Genie +, and all that jazz, and I'm sure I'll have questions for those of you who've been more recently.  We are planning a mid-August trip this summer and I booked YC.  How soon do I need to buy my park passes and make my park reservations?  What about dining?
> 
> Thanks!


Many are in your situation so we've created this thread as a great place to help you with links to much of the new information.  Please see post 1.


----------



## laughinplace199

Thanks


----------



## CarolynFH

laughinplace199 said:


> How soon do I need to buy my park passes and make my park reservations? What about dining?


I agree with making park reservations as soon as you have tickets, so you don't have to worry about your dates booking up.  You can change them around as time for your trip draws closer - if availability permits, of course, and for August you shouldn't have any problems there.  At 60 days before checkin to YC, you can book ADRs for the length of your stay there, up to a maximum of 10 days.


----------



## luvmyfam444

Of all the changes? I don't have time to read all these threads & I'm trying to help my sil (who isn't on DIS) loosely plan a trip in Dec, with littles.


----------



## pens4821

I would say look at the pinned threads. Genie(replaces FP), park reservations (need to plan which park your going to and reserve ahead of time), early entry (every park 30 minutes early), hopping (now after 2) are different since covid. Im sure there are some other things too but those are probably  the major ones.


----------



## scrappinginontario

luvmyfam444 said:


> Of all the changes? I don't have time to read all these threads & I'm trying to help my sil (who isn't on DIS) loosely plan a trip in Dec, with littles.


Your question has been merged with the 'Start Here' thread.  This links to summaries of what is best to know.  Your sil does not need to be a member of DISboards to read the links.

I would also recommend she check out the Disney for Families portion of the board for information specific to families.


----------



## lockets

luvmyfam444 said:


> Of all the changes? I don't have time to read all these threads & I'm trying to help my sil (who isn't on DIS) loosely plan a trip in Dec, with littles.


Here are some top ones and if you search for the word “changes” at the same site they have other roundup articles with the rest of the changes. 

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2022/03/04/beware-of-these-5-disney-world-changes/


----------



## voleball

So, it's been 10 years since we visited WDW.  With all the changes and the unknowns from the pandemic, I'm overwhelmed...  I really would love to get the pointers on below so that I don't have to go through such huge volume of information scattered everywhere...   We are planning the mid December trip.


Any posts here or sites with introductory information that I should go through first?
Which sites do you recommend for touring plans and crowd calendars?  I used Josh's easyWDW last time, but you know, RIP Josh
what are the top changes I should know (I know no more FPs but what else)?
Any sample plans you can share?  We'll be there for 5 days, I think.


----------



## scrappinginontario

voleball said:


> So, it's been 10 years since we visited WDW.  With all the changes and the unknowns from the pandemic, I'm overwhelmed...  I really would love to get the pointers on below so that I don't have to go through such huge volume of information scattered everywhere...   We are planning the mid December trip.
> 
> 
> Any posts here or sites with introductory information that I should go through first?
> Which sites do you recommend for touring plans and crowd calendars?  I used Josh's easyWDW last time, but you know, RIP Josh
> what are the top changes I should know (I know no more FPs but what else)?
> Any sample plans you can share?  We'll be there for 5 days, I think.


Your thread has been merged with the 'start here' thread.  Post 1 contains links to many locations that answer the exact questions you have.

I still use Touring Plans although right now the parks are notoriously unpredictable and busy so it's harder for people to predict what will happen.

Sample plans will depend on so much.  I recommend viewing threads in the Theme Park Plans area with similar number of days.  It's really difficult to give a blanket '5 day plan' as each family is so different.


----------



## imthegoose

I consider myself an expert on Disney Trip Planning prior to Genie+/Park Reservations.  Now I'm completely confused on what to do.

I have my DVC AKL room reserved for January 2023.  2023 Park tickets go on sale June 8th.  When I buy the tickets, I have to make park reservations.  Since I'm staying Deluxe, I want to take advantage of the extra late night hours.  How can I choose what day to go to each park if the park hours aren't posted?  

In the same respect, I need to plan my dining reservations.  In order to do that, I need to know what park I will be in on each day.  Again, impossible to plan ahead for since there are no park hours?  

I know I'm more than 6 months out and they normally wouldn't be posted yet anyway but half the August park hours aren't released yet.  Do I just have to wait until 2 1/2 months out to plan now?  Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## scrappinginontario

imthegoose said:


> I consider myself an expert on Disney Trip Planning prior to Genie+/Park Reservations.  Now I'm completely confused on what to do.
> 
> I have my DVC AKL room reserved for January 2023.  2023 Park tickets go on sale June 8th.  When I buy the tickets, I have to make park reservations.  Since I'm staying Deluxe, I want to take advantage of the extra late night hours.  How can I choose what day to go to each park if the park hours aren't posted?
> 
> In the same respect, I need to plan my dining reservations.  In order to do that, I need to know what park I will be in on each day.  Again, impossible to plan ahead for since there are no park hours?
> 
> I know I'm more than 6 months out and they normally wouldn't be posted yet anyway but half the August park hours aren't released yet.  Do I just have to wait until 2 1/2 months out to plan now?  Is there something I'm missing?


Please read post 1 of this thread.  It's been created to assist guests with all of the recent changes.


----------



## scrappinginontario

imthegoose said:


> I consider myself an expert on Disney Trip Planning prior to Genie+/Park Reservations.  Now I'm completely confused on what to do.
> 
> 1. I have my DVC AKL room reserved for January 2023.  2023 Park tickets go on sale June 8th.  When I buy the tickets, I have to make park reservations.  Since I'm staying Deluxe, I want to take advantage of the extra late night hours.  How can I choose what day to go to each park if the park hours aren't posted?
> 
> 2. In the same respect, I need to plan my dining reservations.  In order to do that, I need to know what park I will be in on each day.  Again, impossible to plan ahead for since there are no park hours?
> 
> 3. I know I'm more than 6 months out and they normally wouldn't be posted yet anyway but half the August park hours aren't released yet.  Do I just have to wait until 2 1/2 months out to plan now?  Is there something I'm missing?


1. It is recommended to make Park Reservations as soon as possible to secure something.  As your plans fall in place you can attempt to change them but if it ends up being busy, at least you have something secured.

2 and 3. Park Hours are released approx 70 days in advance.  ADRs open 60 days in advance so hours will be known by the time your booking window opens.


----------



## Racer X

Hey i am sure this is a basic question but can't seem to find the answer out there in the dis universe!   Been a while since last visit.  Booked the trip for 3.  Do we each install the app using the SAME login as me?  Or is there a way / need for separate accounts?  i.e. if i reserve a park day, does it do it for every one in the party or just me?  If i reserve a ride time does it do it for all members in the party?  Reason i wonder is what if I get it and someone doesn't?  I swear it's more complicated to go on vacation then goto work!    TIA.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Racer X said:


> Hey i am sure this is a basic question but can't seem to find the answer out there in the dis universe!   Been a while since last visit.  Booked the trip for 3.  Do we each install the app using the SAME login as me?  Or is there a way / need for separate accounts?  i.e. if i reserve a park day, does it do it for every one in the party or just me?  If i reserve a ride time does it do it for all members in the party?  Reason i wonder is what if I get it and someone doesn't?  I swear it's more complicated to go on vacation then goto work!    TIA.


Only one person needs to create an MDE account as long as all tickets can be linked to that account.  More than one person can login to the same account, at the same time.  There is no need for separate accounts.

When reserving park days, purchasing Genie+, booking LL or ILL$, each person in selected as not all people in a group are assumed to be wanting to do the same thing at the same time.

Hope this helps.  Please let me know if you have any further questions.  Happy to help.


----------



## Racer X

Sounds great, thanks very much!


----------



## Racer X

Hey another dumb question here please - what do you use to enter the parks? (if not purchasing MB)  Do they mail KTW cards still?  Does everyone in the party need to use their smartphone as a digital key?  TIA


----------



## scrappinginontario

You will be given a KTW card when you enter the first park.


----------



## Carolyn Louise

I've been looking all over for the answer so if I've missed it somewhere, apologies. I've created my digital pass on the MDE app, but how can my boyfriend do the same so he can manage his own pass? Do I have to manage it for him (and Genie+ and everything else) or can he link the ticket on his phone and manage it himself? Right now both show up in my app but the option to reassign ticket is grayed out.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Carolyn Louise said:


> I've been looking all over for the answer so if I've missed it somewhere, apologies. I've created my digital pass on the MDE app, but how can my boyfriend do the same so he can manage his own pass? Do I have to manage it for him (and Genie+ and everything else) or can he link the ticket on his phone and manage it himself? Right now both show up in my app but the option to reassign ticket is grayed out.


He can create his own account on MDE and then the 2 of you link.

You will want one of you to select LL for both when it comes time to book those as it will be much more challenging to coordinate return times if you both book individually.


----------



## Carolyn Louise

scrappinginontario said:


> He can create his own account on MDE and then the 2 of you link.
> 
> You will want one of you to select LL for both when it comes time to book those as it will be much more challenging to coordinate return times if you both book individually.



Thank you.


----------

